# Looking for E-friends



## hunterpetz (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello 

My name is Naydean I just joined the forum today.
im 26. i live a quiet country life & im looking for english speaking friends in the algarve areas of portugal. i would like a e-pal who can hold a good conversation. sorry all if your ONLY concerned with your own happiness in life please dont email me  i want a friend to share all things with good & bad. anyone between 18-35 but older friends wouldn't bother me too. im going to say NO MEN only because i would like in the future to meet up with a e-pal & see Portugal & id find it alot more comfortable to have a female friend. sorry in advance guys nothing personal 

hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

What part of the Algarve do you call home?


----------



## hunterpetz (Nov 12, 2011)

saly im currently in ireland 
im looking for an e-friend/s to get to know before i make a trip abroad.
id love to take a long visit to the algarve next year.


----------

